#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  NIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

NIT Delhi btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities Click Here:
*
NIT Delhi Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*NIT Delhi Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Mode Of Admission:* JEE Mains.

*NIT Delhi Cut Off 2012:* (The ranks mentioned are AIEEE 2012 ranks)

*Cut Off Rank*
*Closing Rank*

*Gen Candidate*
18175

*OPPH*
NA

*OB*
                                                        42646

*OBPH*
192812

*SC*
112377

*SCPH*
NA

*ST*
217639

*STPH*
NA





*NIT Delhi Branches In Engineering:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical and Electronics EngineeringElectronics and Communication Engineering
*NIT Delhi Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:*
*1st Year Total Fee* - INR 52,790/-
*2nd Year On Wards Total Fee Per Year* - INR 39,440/-

*NIT Delhi Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* INR 35,000/- Per Year.

*NIT Delhi Engineering Placements 2012:* NA.

*NIT Delhi Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Since inception of NIT Delhi, for the first two years the academic activities were carried out at NIT Warangal, the mentor institute for NIT Delhi. From the current academic year (2012-2013), Govt.of Delhi has provided temporary space at Integrated Institute of Technology,Sector-9, Dwarka ,Delhi. NIT Delhi has started its operations at the temporary site with effect from June 2012. It is likely to continue its activities at Dwarka till its permanent building comes up at an identified site in Delhi in next 2–3 years.

*NIT Delhi Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
NIT Delhi has acquired hostel accommodation at the following two locations
IIT Dwarka Campus, Sector 9 Dwarka – Delhi 77Satyawadi Raja Harish Chandra Hospital Campus, Narela, Delhi
The Hostel facility at Dwarka Campus has accommodation for 24 girls and 24 boys. This facility is a shared accommodation with few other institutes of Govt. of Delhi. It is very likely that the girls requiring the hostel facility would be accommodated in Dwarka Campus. The hostel facility allotted by Govt. of Delhi at Narela is located in the campus of Satyawadi Raja Harish Chandra Hospital. This facility is located at a distance of around 30 Kms (North-East) from the temporary campus of the Institute. The location map for the said facility is as shown below:
Following two building blocks where have been provided at the said site of Narela, Delhi
Hostel Block with 42 Single Seater Rooms.Type IV and Type V quarters with a capacity to accommodate approximately 50 students.
*NIT Delhi Address:* Integrated Institute of Technology (Campus), Sector 9 Dwarka, Palam, New Delhi, DL 110077, India.

*NIT Delhi Campus Virtual Tour:*​ NA.





  Similar Threads: JMI New Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NSIT Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities USIT Delhi btech admission 2013,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities DTU Delhi btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## saksham saxena

with 202 marks in general and outside category...can i get cse here....if i get it what are the placements that i can expect as it is new.......does it have regular classes and is the campus ready?

----------


## Sneha lal

> with 202 marks in general and outside category...can i get cse here....if i get it what are the placements that i can expect as it is new.......does it have regular classes and is the campus ready?


Hi,
     What is your 12th percentage???.................

----------


## Vinayak Agrawal

*****************************************************************

----------


## dj1996

Jee mains - 101 
cbse boards - 81%
sc candidate
what would be my rank and can i get admission in nsit delhi comp sc.

----------


## SuperRaju1111

plz reply someone----> jee mains 166
cbse-87.8%  chandigarh home state and obc can i get nit delhi?

----------


## Kash chopra

> plz reply someone----> jee mains 166
> cbse-87.8%  chandigarh home state and obc can i get nit delhi?


Hey Your rank would be mote than 20000....  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Hey Your rank would be mote than 20000....


Is it possible to get nit delhi under obc categ.? if yes then which branch wud be possible???? plz help :S:

----------


## Kash chopra

> Is it possible to get nit delhi under obc categ.? if yes then which branch wud be possible???? plz help


Hey ,
        Because of your category quota u can get any branch here .. All the best  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Hey ,
>         Because of your category quota u can get any branch here .. All the best


Thank u very much sir.......  :(clap):         will nit kurukshetra be possible? if so, which branch? my interest mech.>ece>cs :(blush):

----------


## aashishrockzz4

Sir,
I am from Haryana and and i have secured 95.6 % Marks in CBSE and 160 marks in JEE Mains.I belong to general category.Can I get admission In this NIT ?


Thankyou

----------


## Nihal Malhotra

> Thank u very much sir.......         will nit kurukshetra be possible? if so, which branch? my interest mech.>ece>cs


U can get both the branches here  :):

----------


## Saif_ali

Hey
i have appeared for jee mains 2014
have performed miserably
will be getting 185 and the expected marks in boards is 90%
what is the best college that i will be admitted into for a CS or ECE/EEE degree?  :=:

----------

